# Managed VPS Needed



## Mikoan3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi All
I want a managed VPS for my client in Non-US Location (EU or any other location)
Minimum Requirement :-
1GB DDR3 RAM
50GB SSD
2 Core Processor 
Fully Managed
100Mbit Unmetered Bandwidth

Please help me I need a company offering lowest price and better service.


----------



## web-project (Apr 11, 2018)

Do you need any control panels with that server specifications?


----------



## kairatech (Nov 29, 2019)

Managed VPS is the best option to grow the business without any worry about the VPS Maintainance all the maintenance is done by the service provider. I suggest you go with the VPS9 Networks they will provide full specifications with good customer support.


----------



## SpinServers-John (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi Mikoan3,

The term 'managed' can mean different things to different providers. Are you looking for a provider that can take care of the configuration, backups, updates, support, etc.? There are quite a few managed VPS providers out there - just be sure to ask what their 'managed' service includes so you know, before signing up, if it meets your requirements.


----------



## marythomas (Jul 8, 2020)

Managed VPS is the best remedy for people who just want to get the enhanced efficiency and outcome from their VPS without being annoyed about the specialized servicing. The significant drawback of Managed VPS is the cost. Managed VPS India Hosting is more expensive than unmanaged VPS. Space can be improved in the hard drive by the addition of the appropriate sources.

I will recommend Serverwala Managed VPS India Hosting plan package.


----------

